# Updated to Bind 9.7.1-p2 but internet not working (SOLVED)

## JC99

Hello everyone,

I completely removed Bind 9.4 and then emerged Bind 9.7.1-p2 on my "LinuxServer" but the internet is not working on "BrothersComputer", "MomsComputer" or "MyComputer". If I login on my "LinuxServer" and browse the web everything works fine.

Here is my setup...

```
                                                                                  |-- BrothersComputer

Internet -- DSLModem -- (eth0-69.196.152.151)LinuxServer(eth1-192.168.0.1) -- Switch -- MyComputer.

                                                                                  |-- MomsComputer 
```

If I run a proxy server (Squid) on "LinuxServer" and connect to it from my browser on "MyComputer" (or brothers or moms) the internet works fine.

Anyone know how I get my internet working again without using the proxy server?

Bind is listening on port 192.168.0.1:53 as far as I can tell. Here is my /etc/bind/named.conf which is the default given by Bind 9.7.1-p2 except for the bolded part added by me...

 *Quote:*   

> /*
> 
>  * Refer to the named.conf(5) and named(8) man pages, and the documentation
> 
>  * in /usr/share/doc/bind-9 for more details.
> ...

 Last edited by JC99 on Fri Nov 26, 2010 12:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

I am on the new bind and have not needed to do what I suggest below but perhaps adding your lan computers to:  *Quote:*   

> /* 
> 
> * You might put in here some ips which are allowed to use the cache or 
> 
> * recursive queries 
> ...

  will get the relatives off your back.

Adding isp or public dns servers as backups to "linux server" on their computer's is a good idea.

Are you sure that dns is the cause of the problem? If dns is the sole problem you should be able to 

```
ping -c 2 8.8.8.8
```

I'm using named.conf exactly as received; my only original thought is in the zone files.

 *Quote:*   

> listen-on { 69.196.152.151; }; <-- Seems wrong
> 
> listen-on { 192.168.0.1; }; <-- Seems unnecessary 

 

----------

## JC99

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> will get the relatives off your back.

 

LOL  :Very Happy:  My mother and brother were bugging me to get the internet working. The quickest way was to downgrade back to Bind 9.4 so that is what I did.

I will try your solution tomorrow as I can't bring the internet down right now.

```
/*

* You might put in here some ips which are allowed to use the cache or

* recursive queries

*/

acl "trusted" {

127.0.0.0/8;

::1/128;

MOM's IP

Brother's IP

Your IP

}; 
```

Is there a shorthand way of listing a range of IP addresses, say from 192.168.0.75 - 192.168.0.100Last edited by JC99 on Fri Nov 26, 2010 5:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

192.168.0.0/24 for the whole subnet?

I think named should recognise 192.168.0.75-192.168.0.100 but haven't found a reference

----------

